# how many newhampshire members?



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

hello all well since last winter when i first started to use this great web sight i have only talked to one other person here from newhampshire there must be more lurking out there so come on lets hear from my fellow newhampshire plowers, and if you ever see a 2003 chevy 2500 hd out there with a vanity plate that says nhglock say hello david


----------

